# Sorry, me again...Question on sore lymph nodes and Hashi's



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

For the past 6 to 7 years I've been dealing with swollen and sore lymph nodes under my jaw, down my neck and along my collar bone.

About 4 years ago I went to my GP to find out why my nodes were so sore and why I was so, so tired. My GP couldn't find anything wrong with me. He said I had Mono once in my life and that was probably it. I don't remember ever having Mono, so that was news. Anyhow, they are swollen and sore again so I thought I'd ask whether or not it is connected to Hashi's.

My lymph nodes under my jaw and down my neck get swollen and sore so often that it has just become a part of life. I take Benadryl and Ibuprofen for it but it really doesn't help.

Does anyone else deal with this? It this common?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> For the past 6 to 7 years I've been dealing with swollen and sore lymph nodes under my jaw, down my neck and along my collar bone.
> 
> About 4 years ago I went to my GP to find out why my nodes were so sore and why I was so, so tired. My GP couldn't find anything wrong with me. He said I had Mono once in my life and that was probably it. I don't remember ever having Mono, so that was news. Anyhow, they are swollen and sore again so I thought I'd ask whether or not it is connected to Hashi's.
> 
> ...


It could be connected to Hashi's, cancer of the thyroid, Lupus, Sjogrens', lymphedema, Hodgkin's, Non-Hodgkin's and a myriad of other things.

It would be a very very good idea to see a doc about this. To your knowledge, do you have a sinus infection, gum or teeth problems.............anything like that?

I am worried.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have sore glands on my right sides...same side that my thyroid aches on and same side that my missing wisdom tooth I had pulled aches on....go figure. Dentist said its all fine and I noticed it ONLY GETS aggravated when my thryoid flares up. You can have flares up/inflammation but no nodules or anything etc. Its a matter of your thyroid dosage being optimal for you, otherwise just part of the disease and pop a tylenol I've been told. I do know that oil of oregano from the health food store helps it instead of taking tylenol. its natural, taste gross but 2-3drops in tea with honey masks the taste and you drink it/sip on it. You can google it, been around for centuries. cheers. I am still....wondering what causes the swollen glands and If I ever find out from my endo lab tests soon I'll let you knoW~!


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> It could be connected to Hashi's, cancer of the thyroid, Lupus, Sjogrens', lymphedema, Hodgkin's, Non-Hodgkin's and a myriad of other things.
> 
> It would be a very very good idea to see a doc about this. To your knowledge, do you have a sinus infection, gum or teeth problems.............anything like that?
> 
> I am worried.


I did bring it up to him this past Friday and he didn't say anything about it. I did however go to the doctor over and over again back in 2006 for tests because my lymph nodes hurt so bad. They even started to go down into my armpit and groin. He said my white cell count was high and that the nodes were not that large. I was worried at the time and asked about cancer but my doc said if I had cancer I'd be losing a lot of weight. I had been the same weight for awhile so he wasn't concerned.

I just get concerned because my dad ignored his cancerous node on his neck until it was too late (and he had not lost weight). It had already gone systemic by the time he had it checked. He is alive though, hallelujah!

I've gotten used to the flare ups. The nodes don't get huge just extremely sore. I can feel them all on my neck. They are like a bunch of grapes and then the ones along my collarbone flare up when all of the ones on my neck can't take any more, like overflow.

After I get my labs back I'm going to another doctor. I found one that sounds promising.

I just trust that if it was something serious it would have gotten real bad by now. Cancer is pretty aggressive so I doubt that it is that. My cousin had thyroid cancer and it developed pretty quickly.

Hopefully I don't have anything serious. The doctor told me he expects all the labs to come back normal or within range. I just want to be healthy.

Thank you for your concern and info. I really appreciate it. You're so kind.


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> I have sore glands on my right sides...same side that my thyroid aches on and same side that my missing wisdom tooth I had pulled aches on....go figure. Dentist said its all fine and I noticed it ONLY GETS aggravated when my thryoid flares up. You can have flares up/inflammation but no nodules or anything etc. Its a matter of your thyroid dosage being optimal for you, otherwise just part of the disease and pop a tylenol I've been told. I do know that oil of oregano from the health food store helps it instead of taking tylenol. its natural, taste gross but 2-3drops in tea with honey masks the taste and you drink it/sip on it. You can google it, been around for centuries. cheers. I am still....wondering what causes the swollen glands and If I ever find out from my endo lab tests soon I'll let you knoW~!


Thanks for the reply.

My thyroid doesn't ache but it could be due to my thyroid flaring up without my knowledge. I don't understand why it is just on my right side. I've never had anything done on my right side that I know of to cause all my nodes to act up so often.

Does it have to be oil of oregano? I made lasagna a week ago during one of my node flare up and I used a ton of oregano. I ate the lasagna but my nodes were still sore for two/three days after. They flared again yesterday but they are fine right now. This is so bizarre. I always thought that swollen, sore lymph nodes were a sign of them fighting an infection. My doctor didn't seem concerned so I'm at a loss.

When your lymph nodes flare do they all flare along the neck and under the jaw or just one or two? The one that hurts the most and gets the largest is under my jaw, right where the chin turns into the neck. Then there is one by my collar bone that gets real sore. All of my nodes get sore are a little swollen to the point that I can count each one and squeeze them (I don't really squeeze them, I just catch myself messing with them because they are bothering me).

Sorry you go through it to, but it is nice to know I'm not the only one that gets node flares a lot.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> It could be connected to Hashi's, cancer of the thyroid, Lupus, Sjogrens', lymphedema, Hodgkin's, Non-Hodgkin's and a myriad of other things.
> 
> It would be a very very good idea to see a doc about this. To your knowledge, do you have a sinus infection, gum or teeth problems.............anything like that?
> 
> I am worried.


Oh forgot to answer your question regarding sinus and gum/teeth problems. Sinuses yes, but no teeth or gum disease. I have sinus spray if they get clogged, but I rarely use it. I also use a neti-pot in the spring. I take OTC sinus stuff pretty often. I also drink Monavie. I just got Monavie M(mun), their latest product. It has Wellmune, which supports the immune system and has TONS of antioxidants and vitamins (especially C). The stuff is expensive but if it works it will be worth it. I'm doing my best to get really healthy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> I did bring it up to him this past Friday and he didn't say anything about it. I did however go to the doctor over and over again back in 2006 for tests because my lymph nodes hurt so bad. They even started to go down into my armpit and groin. He said my white cell count was high and that the nodes were not that large. I was worried at the time and asked about cancer but my doc said if I had cancer I'd be losing a lot of weight. I had been the same weight for awhile so he wasn't concerned.
> 
> I just get concerned because my dad ignored his cancerous node on his neck until it was too late (and he had not lost weight). It had already gone systemic by the time he had it checked. He is alive though, hallelujah!
> 
> ...


Yeah; stage IV.................you lose a lot of weight. Is this doctor actually a doctor? No one should have swollen lymphs (not as you are describing) and if they do, all of the things I listed and more should be ruled out.

No symptoms hold true either. Especially when it comes to weight. You also have thyroid which would bolix up the weight scenario. Geez!

I hope nothing serious is wrong too but we need to know. If it is serious, a lot can be done.

Sending hugs and prayers. I hope you have found a better doc and when you get your labs, please include the ranges for us w/ the results.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well my white cell count is normal....but could be attributed to certain pollen type allergies. I know 2 of my doctors mentioned IF there is an elevated high white cell count it is BIG RED FLAG.

Yes YOU HAVE TO USE OIL OF OREGANO...Regular oregano spice is completely different chemistry. http://www.oiloforegano.com/ The last paragraph is the most important one


----------



## jacqui (Apr 1, 2010)

I had these symptoms for years till it became acute ,turned out I had mono .My doc treated me with antivirals, no pain since but it seems my body attacked my thyroid cause it couldnt get rid of the mono, well thats what my doc told me ,so now Im on 125 synthroid.


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

jacqui said:


> I had these symptoms for years till it became acute ,turned out I had mono .My doc treated me with antivirals, no pain since but it seems my body attacked my thyroid cause it couldnt get rid of the mono, well thats what my doc told me ,so now Im on 125 synthroid.


You got Hashi's due to mono? I can't imagine how fatigued you must have felt...mono and then Hashi's.

I think I know what triggered my Hashi's 12/13 years ago. I went on family leave from work due to a difficult loss in the family and during that time my fiance and I split up. I was so down/depressed that I just slept and slept. I don't eat when I'm upset so I ended up losing a lot of weight (I got down to 96lbs) I thought my sleeping was all stress/grief cause me to sleep for a couple of weeks.

I wonder if I had mono in addition to the grief and stress? When I went into the doctor in 2006 to find out why my lymph nodes were so sore my doc told me he could tell that I had mono in the past even though I was never diagnosed with it. So maybe I had mono right before being diagnosed w/Hashi's. I know mono causes you to sleep a lot. Hmmm... The only problem with that idea is the fact that my nodes didn't erupt until 2006 (eight years after my sleeping beauty phase).

Thanks for the info. I'm glad your lymph nodes don't bother you anymore but I'm sorry you ended up getting Hashi's. It's a monster of a disease and it can become captain of your life. It dictates (at least for me) how I will feel from day-to-day.

Lori


----------

